# MRG Work Day: 09/17/2011



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

Heading over to MRG tomorrow to do my part. Any one else going?
http://www.treeskier.com/mrg/index.html


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

Contact,  1 day notice! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

Contact? Does that mean you are going? lol.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2011)

If it was not a 6 hr drive I would love to do this. Hope you can take some pics!!


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Contact? Does that mean you are going? lol.



Autocorrect..  Meant to say c'mon

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2011)

Perfect day for it.  How did it go?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2011)

Perfect day for anything, today! Though for hiking it was certainly excellent. Standard fare... hike up, cut down, beer at the bottom.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Contact,  1 day notice!
> 
> Sent with my lame ass mobile device with autocorrect.


2 days notice this time. October 1st. Any one else going?


----------

